
Ask HN: What is the cheapest web-dev stack? - eptakilo
The best technology for a project is subjective. Some people are looking for the fastest, easiest.<p>I am about to start a solo project. I don&#x27;t have a lot of cash, that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m looking for a new stack that will cost me the least amount of money possible.<p>Does anyone have any ideas?<p>Thank you.
======
FBISurveillance
It's hard to answer without knowing your experience. Usually people here
suggest going with what you're most comfortable with.

My personal preference for a new projects in the last decade has been Ruby on
Rails. There's not much hype about it anymore but I tend to think it's because
it's gotten more mature.

You can host it cheaply on Heroku with simple $7/mo dynos or on a $5/mo
DigitalOcean droplet. Another option is to get a new account for your app and
get $300 credits on GCP for experiments.

The rule of thumb—in my humble opinion—should be: don't scale until you need
to. Vast majority of projects are not going to hit Pokemon Go scale in their
early days, if ever.

For what it's worth Heroku supports different runtimes and you're not limited
to Ruby on Rains with them.

So use what you're comfortable with, don't scale prematurely, don't use fancy
tech for the sake of fancy tech, and ship, ship ship :-)

~~~
eptakilo
Thank you for the reply. I like your last sentence, that's something. I need
to keep in mind.

